# Large aquarium in condo



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

Does anyone have a large aquarium in a condo unit above the first floor? i am wondering if is to put a 65 gallon tank in it?


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

Oh for sure! Condos are made with steel and cement. Feel free to go big. The floor is rock solid. We have somebody in our condo that installed an indoor swimming pool in his penthouse living room.


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

I know someone did a 72" length tank (sorry I don't know the exact dimension) built by NAFB about 2 weeks ago ... call NAFB store.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

I've got a 79 gallon in my condo unit.

The floor won't be an issue. Your spouse is another story...


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I've got a 140g system in our condo. You could probably go a lot bigger.

Only thing to check is your insurance and your condo board rules. I made sure to call the insurance company and ask if it's ok to have an aquarium in our place (although I didn't mention how big it was ).


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

I would check with the Condo board and the insurance company. A 6' tank against a wall should not be a problem.


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

I just gonna get a 65 gallon due to limited space at my place lol.


----------



## Car2n (Jun 7, 2011)

Condo doesn't always mean steel and cement but it usually does. Your mileage may vary. It's pretty safe to put a 65 wherever you like.
Three adults standing in one spot will not cave in your floor.


----------



## Reis (Nov 15, 2011)

I worked in condos... trust me you're fine. Each floor is a slab of concrete. It can handle the weight 100%
Condo walls are what you need to worry about lol I swear paper is thicker.


Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

It's not the weight that would be a concern for me but the condo rules and the liability if there was every an accident.


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

Yes i should check my management.


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

By the way I having a concern with those commercial plywood stand that sold at any aquarium store or like those one from big als. I wondering if they are strong enough to hold the tank?


----------

